# Como costruyo un cable balanceado?



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jun 2, 2007)

Que elementos utilizo para costruir un cable balanceado de 15 mts. de la mejor calidad hi fi para conectar unas cajas activas a un previo


----------



## downcount (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola!!! necesitas un cable coaxial que tenga 2 vivos mas la malla...compra uno por ejemplo para microfono, tb necesitas conectores XLR (DIN...no me acuerdo). En la malla va conectada la masa.


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jun 4, 2007)

¿Es necesario amplificar la señal de salida del previo con un amplificador de linea? para elevar el nivel de salida y asi no perder señal por el largo recorrido del cable?


----------



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

Si es bastante necesario ... Es demasiado largo el cable que necesitas hasta 5 mts aguanta... de ahi en mas me parece que no. la señal se pierde


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jun 10, 2007)

Explicame mejor. Y como construyo los amplificador de linea o como los obtengo en el mercado?. Y  lo que he investigado es que hasta 20 metros no hay problemas siempre y cuando la señal de salida sea de 2 o mas voltios.


----------



## ironjavi (Jun 11, 2007)

no te compliques, el previo ya te esta dando una señal de linea. Ademas, lo bueno que tienen las lineas balanceadas es que puedes hacer mucha (mucha mucha) tirada de cable sin miedo a tener perdidas. se trata de una linea de baja impedancia.

en este tipo de conexiones, por uno de los vivos va la señal de audio, y por el otro va esa misma señal, pero con la fase invertida. al llegar al punto de destino, se vuelve a invertir la fase y se suma, anulando así cualquier ruido que haya podido meterse en la señal.


el cable de micro es el mejor para este tipo de conexiones y los conectores a utilizar son el XLR, como dijo downcount, pero tambien puede hacerse con conectores jack estereo.

a la hora de soldar, la malla va en la patilla 1 del XLR SIEMPRE. los vivos van en las patillas 2 y 3, dependiendo de la norma que vayas a usar, aunque no tiene demasiada importancia SIEMPRE QUE NO LOS CRUCES. por ejemplo, si en un extremo conectas el rojo en la patilla 3, haz lo mismo en el otro extremo.

en cualquier caso, si aparecen problemas de perdidas de señal, siempre puedes utilizar unas cajitas de inyeccion directa.


----------

